# BOLO - St. Marks Florida



## notnksnemor (May 12, 2022)

Intel indicates there is a group of miscreants gathering there this weekend.

See Something - Say Something.


----------



## Batjack (May 12, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Intel indicates there is a group of miscreants gathering there this weekend.
> 
> See Something - Say Something.


They catch'n all your fishes!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 12, 2022)

We got 4 buddy boats running out of fish camp...
Maybe more if @doomtrpr_z71 or @RedHills shows up...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 12, 2022)

Of the youngsters on @Browning Slayer 's boat caught the biggest fish of his lifetime today...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 12, 2022)

PS...  I got an open seat or two...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 12, 2022)

I'm out since going last weekend and I've got a get-together moved from Friday to Saturday plus I've got a week straight of trial planting next week.


----------



## RedHills (May 12, 2022)

Probably middle of the week, next week before we can get back.


----------



## Batjack (May 12, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Of the youngsters on @Browning Slayer 's boat caught the biggest fish of his lifetime today...


Wish they had a video of that fight.. bet it was a good one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2022)

Got a few boats down here..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2022)




----------



## antharper (May 13, 2022)

That’s awesome slayer , always with kids in the woods or on a boat ! I know y’all are having a blast , be safe


----------



## kmckinnie (May 13, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1151292


It nice to see kids catch big fish ? 
Even if it is just a ol CARP !?


----------



## slow motion (May 13, 2022)

Congratulations to the young man.  Nice fish.  Good luck today folks.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 13, 2022)

Batjack said:


> They catch'n all your fishes!


Naw, I'm farther east.


----------



## RedHills (May 13, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1151289


Pic for a lifetime! Congrats young man.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (May 13, 2022)

Shouldn’t have slept through my alarm Thursday. Y’all catch a mess of them for me.


----------



## jdgator (May 13, 2022)

Y'all are living the good life!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2022)

Boy is still catching..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2022)

antharper said:


> That’s awesome slayer , always with kids in the woods or on a boat ! I know y’all are having a blast , be safe


Always got youngsters in my crowd!! Always dang will!!!!!

And I’m not fishing much. Making sure the boys are. That’s it!


----------



## slow motion (May 13, 2022)

I b jelly.  Had hoped to sneak down for the weekend but not in the cards. Good luck and please continue to keep us entertained.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 13, 2022)

Well considering the shake part of shake n bake fishing bought a new boat on his anniversary, I may be making a trip sooner than I thought ?


----------



## slow motion (May 13, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well considering the shake part of shake n bake fishing bought a new boat on his anniversary, I may be making a trip sooner than I thought ?
> 
> View attachment 1151380


Nice.


----------



## RedHills (May 13, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well considering the shake part of shake n bake fishing bought a new boat on his anniversary, I may be making a trip sooner than I thought ?
> 
> View attachment 1151380


Nice...float it!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 13, 2022)

I'll be surprised if we don't try to pull a day trip next week, maybe I can buy the cobia now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (May 14, 2022)

Looks like y'all pounding them pretty good.


----------



## slow motion (May 14, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1151608
> View attachment 1151610
> View attachment 1151611
> View attachment 1151612


Team Slayer still getting it done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2022)

Crazy weather day. Wind changed directions “4 times”. Yes! 4 times!! White  caps, glass. White caps, glass. Rinse and repeat each time. This storm had over 40 boats just sitting in the channel. Stone crab boat came in and waited too!




Looking back at Stoney Bayou.


----------



## RedHills (May 15, 2022)

Yuck!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 15, 2022)

Home again from the 12 day run.
 Looks like I'm gonna be eating trout for a couple weeks.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 16, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Home again from the 12 day run.
> Looks like I'm gonna be eating trout for a couple weeks.



I say this out of the utmost respect and love for brother eye.

Do not offer him grilled fish.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 16, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I say this out of the utmost respect and love for brother eye.
> 
> Do not offer him grilled fish.


Bite size with scales, skin, bones and all anyway...


----------



## notnksnemor (May 16, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Bite size with scales, skin, bones and all anyway...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 16, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (May 16, 2022)

Welcome home.


----------



## Rabun (May 17, 2022)

You guys did well!  Congrats on that big old drum!  That's a heck of a Spanish...did u weigh it?  Bet it was a screamer.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 17, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Bite size with scales, skin, bones and all anyway...



So everyone is in on the joke.

I filet some of my trout and leave the skin and scales on for cooking on the grill, skin side down with lemon and garlic.
When plated, slide your fork between between the meat and skin to separate it.
Brother eye was at our camp for grilled fish one night and I neglected to tell him the rules of dining.
He picked up the fish and bit it in half.
The look on his face when those scales started moving around in his mouth was priceless.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 17, 2022)

Pretty sure that was a hunk of sea bass.
 They looked REALLY good from the top looking down!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 17, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Pretty sure that was a hunk of sea bass.
> They looked REALLY good from the top looking down!



May have been, I cook them the same way sometimes.

Bigger scales to get off the roof of your mouth.


----------

